# 45th Annual US Amateur Winemaking Competition



## acorad (Sep 25, 2018)

*The 45th Annual US Amateur Winemaking Competition 

&

2nd Annual US Amateur Wine Label Competition*

will be held on

*November 17, 2017*

*Entries must be received between October 1 and November 10, 2018. *

*International entries may be received earlier.*

Please send entries c/o: The Home Beer, Wine and Cheesemaking Shop, in Woodland Hills, CA. 
(www.HomeBeerWineCheese.com)

Entry forms and rules are posted on the Cellarmasters of Los Angeles website: 
http://www.CellarmastersLA.org.

Cellarmasters of LA has been sponsoring the US Amateur Winemaking Competition
since the club was founded in 1973.

As always, the Competition is an all-volunteer endeavor and 
is the oldest home wine competition in the United States.

Good luck to all!

Questions? 

Please email: [email protected]

Andy Coradeschi​


----------



## Amanda660 (Sep 30, 2018)

This is a fantastic competition! The feedback I have received is priceless!


----------



## acorad (Sep 30, 2018)

Amanda660 said:


> This is a fantastic competition! The feedback I have received is priceless!



Thanks Amanda!

Best,

Andy


----------



## acorad (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi All, I just wanted to send a reminder that the last date for entries is Nov 10!

Best,

Andy


----------

